# I'm losing my mind. This rectal pressure is destroying my life.



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

These symptoms are very annoying and are destroying my will to go out, socialize, study, LIVE.
Long story short:
-Pressure deep in the rectum, I feel like stool has difficulties entering the rectum. I feel this few hours before a bowel movement. The pressure spreads to the tailbone or perineum
-After a bowel movement, near constant anal/rectal pressure, tense feeling.
-Pelvic pressure and heavyness, sometimes mild lower back pain.
-Often hard stools if I don't eat lots of fruits/vegetables/water. On the other hand when I use macrogol the stool gets liquid.
-Weak urge for a bowel movement, have to stimulate myself with coffee.
-Slightly weak urinary stream, muffled urge to urinate (more like bladder heavyness instead of urge)
-all of these symptoms are preceded by a 9 month suffering from on and off constipation
I researched a lot on ibs forums and I suspect internal rectal prolapse (rectal intussusception).
Any thoughts? I'd be so gratefull!!!
Male, 23 yo.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so osrry for your problems. please do see a good gastroenterologist about this. he/she can examine you and also order test(s) to see if you have an internal rectal prolapse or rectal intussusception.

good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief soon.


----------



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

annie7 said:


> so osrry for your problems. please do see a good gastroenterologist about this. he/she can examine you and also order test(s) to see if you have an internal rectal prolapse or rectal intussusception.
> 
> good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief soon.


I've had colonoscopy in a private clinic. The gastroenterologist said my bowel had many pronounced spasms and diagnosed me with ibs c. I was prescribed anti spasmodic medication which didn't help much with my problems. Returning again the the same clinic costs a lot :/ I should go to the crappy public care...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

a defecogram (defecography or defecatory proctogram) is the test that will diagnose an internal rectal prolapse or rectal intussusception. that's the test you need to have.


----------



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

annie7 said:


> a defecogram (defecography or defecatory proctogram) is the test that will diagnose an internal rectal prolapse or rectal intussusception. that's the test you need to have.


I know.
But even the possibility that the defecogram will be positive scares the hell out of me, regarding that the surgery rarely heals sympthoms  
The thought of a colostomy makes me wanna cry, I'm just 23 years old...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i know it's hard but please try not to worry so much. worrying never helps and just makes everything seem to much worse than it really is. and it also saps us of the energy we need to deal proactively and positively with our problems.

please just try to take it one day at a time and not just jump right into the worst case scenario. BTW a colostomy is not the end of the world, either. i know many people who have one and they feel so much better now. i myself have an ileostomy.


----------



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

annie7 said:


> i know it's hard but please try not to worry so much. worrying never helps and just makes everything seem to much worse than it really is. and it also saps us of the energy we need to deal proactively and positively with our problems.
> 
> please just try to take it one day at a time and not just jump right into the worst case scenario. BTW a colostomy is not the end of the world, either. i know many people who have one and they feel so much better now. i myself have an ileostomy.


Colostomy/ileostomy would make me very insecure and anxious about dating :S

Why do you have an ileostomy?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

anonanonski said:


> Colostomy/ileostomy would make me very insecure and anxious about dating :S


if someone really likes/loves you, they will feel that way regardless if you have an ostomy or not.

i was diagnosed with severe pelvic floor dysfunction, colonic intertia, megarectum and rectal hyposensitivity. i suffered for most of my life constipation due to all these problems. long story short, after failing all other treatments, i had the ileostomy. it's given me my life back.


----------



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

annie7 said:


> if someone really likes/loves you, they will feel that way regardless if you have an ostomy or not.
> 
> i was diagnosed with severe pelvic floor dysfunction, colonic intertia, megarectum and rectal hyposensitivity. i suffered for most of my life constipation due to all these problems. long story short, after failing all other treatments, i had the ileostomy. it's given me my life back.


How old are you? When and why did your problems start?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm 64. i had constipation problems since childhood. don't know why the problems started. colonic inertia can be a nerve thing. it can also be caused by a lack of the interstitial cells of cajal--the gut pacemaker cells..

pfd is a muscle problem....


----------



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

annie7 said:


> i'm 64. i had constipation problems since childhood. don't know why the problems started. colonic inertia can be a nerve thing. it can also be caused by a lack of the interstitial cells of cajal--the gut pacemaker cells..
> 
> pfd is a muscle problem....


I'm sorry about all that.
When did you get the ileostomy?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

it's a long story but i first had a colostomy in june of last year.the colostomy was great--i loved it.

in november i ended up in the hospital because adhesions from my hemicolectomy in 2013 had strangled my colon and kept the colostomy from working. the surgeon did lysis of adhesion surgery, removed the rest of my colon and colostomy and created the ileostomy.


----------



## Ouchie81 (Nov 26, 2013)

I understand how you feel. I have the exact same problem


----------

